# More microfilm issues....



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey all, after some help as I seem to have hit a bit of a barrier.

I generally stretch the milk until the jug becomes about the same temperature of my hand (around 30c). I then move the wand down into the milk towards the back of a jug an get a decent whirlpool, with the milk spinning nicely in the jug.

The issue I have is that despite this lovely whirlpool, the majority of the foam doesn't integrate into the milk and just stays on the top. When I pour latte art I effectively pour 80% milk 5% microfoam and finally 15% froth. Give or take.

I am using (by no choice of my own) tesco skimmed milk, always going to be a challenge, however I do have similar issues on the occasions I use better milk

Using gaggia classic, rancillio wand and 35cl motta jug

Any ideas? I'll try getting a video up if I can.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Video would help. Skimmed isnt ideal (even brewtus struggles with that).

How much milk do you start with in the jug (in ml)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So try a shorter stretching phase and a longer whirlpool phase. Try to find the angle that gives the best whirlpool.

After frothing, give the jug a vigorous swirl and a tap.

All stuff you probably already do but I used to get the same issue and shortening my stretching phase helped.

I also took Gary's advise and put the jug plus milk in the freeze for about 7-8 minutes before to allow for a longer time before reaching 40 degrees.

Also if you aren't using one already, a thermometer was a massive help to me also.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Quite helpfully this was possibly the worst foam I have done in a while, possibly since I was trying to balance a phone! It's also quite hard to see whats going on, but you might note the milk is spinning but not really combining the foam with it. I am already aware the steam valve leaks a bit and needs replacing, the video brings that out more than you notice in reality. Would that create a big enough drop in pressure that it is causing me issues? There are quite a few mistakes when I made this video, my mind wasn't really with it, so some mistakes I'm aware of, others not so much, any constructive criticism would be very helpful!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My twopeneth. Try keeping the wand in the centre rather than moving it to the side, so you keep it spinning. Also don't plunge so deep. It doesn't have the power to retain a spin if you do that. Just dip it slightly lower, just enough to be under the surface and not letting air in. The wand doesn't need to be deep to spin the whole jug. Also, try angling the jug back a bit more so the wand comes in at more of an angle rather than straight down.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id also agree you're plunging a little too deep there. Try and angle more like _/ or \_ instead of _| see how that goes


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Also I find a hidden compartment in the heel of my shoe is good for microfilm, especially at the kyrgistan border.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Also I find a hidden compartment in the heel of my shoe is good for microfilm, especially at the kyrgistan border.


Haha, I didn't even notice that! Damn ipad autocorrect!

Anyway, thanks for the tips guys, definite improvement this morning, I almost got a spot on Rosetta, but I clipped the cup with the jug on the pull through and ended up with a mess! However the milk is much better with those tips, so thanks


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I found at the weekend that a good swirl and tap of the jug after frothing made a great improvement to the overall texture.


----------



## CC&E (Mar 23, 2012)

If you're after good combined microfoam, you are going to find it more of a challenge on a small kitchen-top machine and in a small jug. Things get a lot easier when you get a machine with a higher pressure and a bigger jug. It all depends on your intuitiveness with your equipment and your experience too. Also whole milk.

Saying that:

1. Start with the wand plunged. This ensures you don't introduce large bubbles by accident while turning on the steam.

2. Tilt the jug towards you. This allows for a better whirlpool with higher spin. You can also see what you're doing.

3. Stretch the milk for 10-20% of the time. Make sure you can hear the 'chirping' sound of the air being introduced, no large bubbles/noises.

4. Plunge (not too much) to stop the stretching process but maintaining the spin, until temperature is reached.

5. Ideally you don't want any foam, just micro foam. The texture should be silky .

6. If there are some larger bubbles, bang them out on a counter top.

7. Swirl milk continuously, as it will start to separate if you let it stop moving.

8. When pouring make sure your stream is continuous and fluid. You could watch this technique near the bar in a coffee shop that does latte art.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the main thing i noticed is you are stretching with the wand in the middle and the milk is just jumping around unsure what to do with itself.

I create the wirlpool the second i crack the steam open by starting with the tip just subsurface, and off centre with the wand pointing in the direction of the spin with jug slightly tilted, cracking the steam wand and more or less keeping the jug in the same place, the wirlpool created should bring the milk to the correct level to begin stretching without you having to move it, this means a) you start the stretch as soon as you introduce the steam and b) the whirl means that the wand is constantly being fed fresh milk and the foamed is constantly being drawn away meaning that the milk is properly textured and incorporated throughout. Obviously as the level rises, steadily lower the jug accordingly to keep the tip surfing.

Other than sinking the wand a bit deep, the rest of your technique isn't bad.


----------

